# Batch mit dynamischer Abfrage?



## BigBassMan (13. November 2003)

Hallo

Ich lerne derzeit in einer Firma die ein Branchenprog.  schreib. Da derzeit fast jede Woche ein neues Servicepack erstellt wird, hab ich machmal Probleme mit dem Programm weil meine Dateien zu alt sind.

Ist es möglich ein Updateprog. per Batch zu erstellen das sich aus einem festgelegten Ordner den Unterordner herraussucht der als letztes erstellt wurde und mir die Datei in mein Stammverzeichniss kopiert?


----------



## Frase (13. November 2003)

Schreib dafür doch einfach ein Programm! *g*

Windows: Nein! Definitiv Nein! Unter Windows gibt es keine dynamischen Batch-Dateien!

Linux: Ja! (Linux kann sowieso fast alles...). In einem Shell-Skript mit einer Schleife die Erstellungsdaten auslesen und den neuesten Ordner dann kopieren.


----------



## Retlaw (14. November 2003)

Doch ist möglich.
Lass dir mal die Hilfe von xcopy anzeigen, mit dem könnte es gehen.

Ansonsten geht es sicher mit VBS, das ist die Scriptsprache die Batch abgelöst hat und sehr umfangreiche Funktionen bietet.


----------

